# Did You Change Your Name?



## NJDave (Jun 7, 2005)

Who has changed their TUG name?

I changed mine (it was Tugshare02).  When I registered in 2001, I was new to Bulletin Boards.  I did not realize that my username would show up.  I thought there would be another entry for my nickname.  So when we registered this time, I picked another name.  I did check however to see if anyone else had that name by searching the older boards for a post.   I also have NJDave on TStips so I wanted the name to be the same.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jun 7, 2005)

I changed mine from capekong to riverdees05 - the same as TsTIPS.  I tried to change it awhile back, but couldn't.  I had 725 posts.  Always great to get a new start.  I too did the proper homework to be sure that I wasn't taking someone else's name.   Maybe Roger will get back his name, if I had taken another TUGGER'S name, I would return it.


----------



## Jan (Jun 7, 2005)

I changed from jar465 to Jan--my real name.  Just a whole lot easier since I have alot of Tug friends.       Jan


----------



## Kathleen (Jun 7, 2005)

*Kathleen aka Sam Armstrong*

Hi all,
 I changed mine to my own name. Sam had registered for me years ago, so he used his name to log on. That was before I was computerized. Now he won't get blamed for my bad grammar,spelling errors and odd sense of humor.

 Kathleen


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, I wasn't thinking ahead or nearly as thoughtful as many of you.  I didn't even think to check on the old BBS to see if my new name was taken already (though I just did).  I knew I didn't want Needavacation anymore and, with little time or imagination to back me up, arrived at Northwoodsgal as a new name.  I do love sitting in my home office in the morning with a cup of coffee and keeping an eye on our yard and woods.  Every now and then I see a turkey or deer walking around.  Pretty nice.


----------



## BevL (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep, since this software will only accept user names of at least three letters, I changed from BL to BevL - nothing to sneaky there.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 8, 2005)

I changed from BruceUK to Cotswolder. 
I used BruceUK when I first joined TUG in 1997 to show that I lived over the pond.
Cotswolder is the name I now use on all forums


----------



## Hoc (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm still me.


----------



## icydog (Jun 8, 2005)

I am Icy-dog on tstips and the disboards.  Now that I have the opportunity to shorten it and avoid the **** hyphen I took it.  I don't know what I was thinking in those days but reaching for the hypen got old very quickly.

BTW, Icy was my champion Pointer.  She died while laying next to me two days before Thanksgiving 2004. She was more than a pet, she was my alter ego.  I talked to her all day and just loved her. Since she's gone I have a tremendous hole in my soul.  I haven't had the ambition to replace her. We moved into a senior development in NJ and it isn't exactly dog friendly, no yards of any consequence and people here don't like dogs, especially big dogs like my darling Icy. Instead we are utilizing our new freedom and travelling to timeshares around the US.  I think it is a poor substitute but the best we can do.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm still thinking about changing to my real name....

Sharon


----------



## MarTN (Jun 8, 2005)

My very first BBS was the disboards.  I chose Mom-to-3 and posted 1500+ times with that name.

On most other boards, I'm MarTN.  I even pronounce it "Martin" in my own head.  I'll let you all figure out where the name comes from.


----------



## JoAnn (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not very imaginative and besides, I've been JoAnn for a gazillion years...much too old to change.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 8, 2005)

JoAnn said:
			
		

> I'm not very imaginative and besides, I've been JoAnn for a gazillion years...much too old to change.



Me too!  I mean not that I'm JoAnn, but everything else.


----------



## debraxh (Jun 8, 2005)

When I first joined TUG, user names debra and debrah were already taken, thus debraxh (underscore is too much work).  Since I've never seen a post with either username, I probably could have changed it now.  However, I probably would have forgotten that I changed it, so decided to keep it as is.


----------



## chap7 (Jun 8, 2005)

TUG was the first BBS that I belonged to.  When it asked for a user name I simply typed in "maverick" which is the name of my 105 lb. Golden Retriever/Lab mix.  I didn't realize that it would then become my cyber-identity.  I've now switched to chap7 which is also my email address.  My friends call me "Chap" (has something to do with my last name) and 7 was always my jersey number.  So here I am.  You can call me Craig, though.


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2005)

BevL said:
			
		

> Yep, since this software will only accept user names of at least three letters, I changed from BL to BevL - nothing to sneaky there.



Bev, how did you arrive at the Join Date of Oct. 22/04?  I just joined today because I was out of town, and it showed June 8.  I thought everyone would show the date of the new BBS - June 6 or later.  I noticed a few others show a 2004 date.

Elli


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 8, 2005)

Elli said:
			
		

> Bev, how did you arrive at the Join Date of Oct. 22/04?  I just joined today because I was out of town, and it showed June 8.  I thought everyone would show the date of the new BBS - June 6 or later.  I noticed a few others show a 2004 date.
> 
> Elli



I'm not Bev but I'll answer.  Doug has been working very hard on this BBS for a long time, and during its development the moderators would occasionally get to try it out in order to check for glitches.  So, our registration dates are from when we first tried out the board.  (I'm no longer a moderator, but was back then.)

Sharon


----------



## grest (Jun 8, 2005)

Nope....still grest..combination of my last name and my husband's last name.  Kathleen, I wondered if you would continue to be Sam!
Connie


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2005)

3kids4me said:
			
		

> I'm not Bev but I'll answer.  Doug has been working very hard on this BBS for a long time, and during its development the moderators would occasionally get to try it out in order to check for glitches.  So, our registration dates are from when we first tried out the board.  (I'm no longer a moderator, but was back then.)
> Sharon



Thanks, Sharon.  I was just going to post that I found the answer on a thread in "Sightings", where Cat explained it.  I guess I'll have to read a lot more before asking questions.  Thanks again.

Elli


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 8, 2005)

I switched from snelson to T_R_Oglodyte.


----------



## Amy (Jun 9, 2005)

I changed from liubruin to my first name.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 9, 2005)

same name jjking42
ther is also a king 1 and somethingclose to it. once all three kings posted on the same topic . it looked strange


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 9, 2005)

THANK God!





			
				Hoc said:
			
		

> I'm still me.


Craig...I would have lost you!

How about the 'changelings' add a line to their signature....

*The TUGger formerly know as .......*

I am sure Prince wouldn't mind....who by the way is again known as Prince.


----------



## JudyS (Jun 9, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> THANK God!
> Craig...I would have lost you!
> 
> How about the 'changelings' add a line to their signature....
> ...




Hey, I've been doing that all along!

Maybe I should have copyrighted the phrase!


----------



## CaliDave (Jun 9, 2005)

I went from calihockey33 to CaliDave


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 9, 2005)

Not me.  I kept teachingmyown, though I considered shortening it to tmo, which is what I use on tstips, but my fingers have gotten so used to the longer version that I figured why fix what's not broken...  besides, it matches my yahoo address.


----------



## NJDave (Jun 9, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> How about the 'changelings' add a line to their signature....
> 
> *The TUGger formerly know as .......*




Good idea.  I added it to my signature.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

NJDave said:
			
		

> Good idea.  I added it to my signature.


Me too!   
I use thise name because it is where I live. A most beautiful part of the UK countryside


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 9, 2005)

GrayFal said:
			
		

> How about the 'changelings' add a line to their signature....
> 
> *The TUGger formerly know as .......*
> .


And so did I.


----------



## AMS (Jun 9, 2005)

Just stayed with my initials as before-AMS


----------



## geoand (Jun 9, 2005)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> And so did I.


I'm only guessing here, but I would think women would consider you a very handsome dude.  Nice pic!


----------



## MusicMan (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess my new name kind of says it all . . .


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jun 9, 2005)

I changed---was previously pryder.

Now, I wish to show the love of my team!!


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks to all who posted their "old names" under the new,,,,after a month or 2, we will all be used to the new names   

Signed GrayFal - The TUGger formerly known as ....well, GrayFal


----------



## Sydney (Jun 10, 2005)

formerly SydneyTugger, aka Lang. Need I say more?

Just call me,
Syd


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Tug Name*

Since we mostly know each other by login name on the old TUG BBS I decided to keep mine as is. Thought about shortening it to PCgirl ,the PC is for my beloved Providence College.

Glad you kept yours Pat!


----------



## Indea88 (Jun 10, 2005)

*Tug Name*

I was able to go with my old BBS name Indea88. This was the name I had chosen (Indea) when I was convinced I was having a girl. His name is Derek what a wonderful surprise


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 10, 2005)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> Since we mostly know each other by login name on the old TUG BBS I decided to keep mine as is. Thought about shortening it to PCgirl ,the PC is for my beloved Providence College.
> 
> Glad you kept yours Pat!


I thought you were a "politically correct girl"!


----------



## Gramma5 (Jun 10, 2005)

Had another grandbaby so just changed mine from Gramma4 to Gramma5...not a big deal except to my new little "Lily Grace". Now she's included too!...........


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 10, 2005)

maine#1dallascowboysfan said:
			
		

> I changed---was previously pryder.
> 
> Now, I wish to show the love of my team!!



*maine#1dallascowboysfan*
Are you sure you are Maine#1 or the only 1   
You are a long way from Dallas.

Mind you I follow Green Bay Packers so............... it is a mighty long way for me to come. Thank heavens for satellite TV


----------



## 225chs (Jun 10, 2005)

I kept mine since it's my real name


----------



## shagnut (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm still shagnut. Should have changed it to shaggy. Guess it's too late.


----------



## jalexander (Jun 10, 2005)

yep.. i went from Jalexander to jalexander..  

subtle, aint it? that lower case "j" makes it the same, yet so different


----------



## Blondie (Jun 10, 2005)

I wanted a cyber makeover so I went from Lynda to Blondie.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 11, 2005)

Silverback went to Jim Bryan my real name.


----------



## Cheapseater (Jun 11, 2005)

*Cheapseater I wux..*

" Errrrrr, Cheapseater I wuz, Cheapseater I is and Cheapseater I be" and as JB saz    much better than I "if we weren't all crazy, we would go insane!"


----------



## jackio (Jun 12, 2005)

I've been Jacki O all my life.  Had an "O' last name, and married an "O" last name.  So I will continue to be jackio.
-jacki


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2005)

225chs said:
			
		

> I kept mine since it's my real name



Same here but it really is my real name.


----------



## Jan (Jun 12, 2005)

yes---Jar465 to Jan.  The Jar465 stood for Jan and Rod 1965  (the year we were married.  We're still married but its easier to go by Jan.
    Jan


----------

